# Shopping advice from you UK friends?!



## Keirsten11 (Aug 12, 2013)

I just booked our trip to take my DH to the UK. He has never been and unfortunately we only get 10 days there. I've managed to book 5 days in London, 3 in Edinburgh and 2 days staying with old friends in the Cardiff area. Since he's never been, much of our time will be spent in museums and such. So to my point... Are there any great yarn shops that are a "must see"? I'd love to get opinions from locals rather than try to guess.

Also, I'd love to find a peddlers fair or street market to rummage through in London. Suggestions? I heard that Portobello has gone to touristy, is that true?

Thanks!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I-knit near Waterloo Station is good. There is also Loop in Islington.


----------



## mollysmum (Apr 10, 2013)

John Lewis stores, on Oxford St in London and on Princes St in Edinburgh have wonderful stocks of good quallity wool. Enjoy.


----------



## frogzone (Nov 5, 2012)

Camden market is a MUST, it's like a rabbit warren and loads of different things, including vintage clothing!
I use black sheep which is near Manchester,, I am sure some of our London ladies can help.
Whereabouts in Scotland will you be going?


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

What a coincidence - I just opened KP to ask a British tourist question. (Will probably be asking a lot more in the upcoming months!) We're history buffs and a lot of the things we will be doing in England this summer will be visiting early historical sites (including revisiting Stonehenge and Avebury). While I was reading our guide book, I found a notation that there is a "16th Century yarn mart" in Minehead, Somerset. Is this a place one can buy knitting yarn or is it for weaving or needlepoint what? 

Also, is it possible to drive from Bath to Lands End and back in a day? (I REALLY want to go to LE, but don't know if it is practical on this trip. 

We are going to Wales for 5 days, including teaching an embroidery class at Raglan Castle in August.

Any other interesting idea very welcome. We will have a car. We'll be 4 days in West Sussex researching info for a story we're writing set in 1810, with a manditory trip to Fishborne Roman Palace, then we head west for another 8 days then to London for a week (including 5 days at the World Science Fiction Convention).

Thanks!


----------



## Keirsten11 (Aug 12, 2013)

frogzone said:


> Camden market is a MUST, it's like a rabbit warren and loads of different things, including vintage clothing!
> I use black sheep which is near Manchester,, I am sure some of our London ladies can help.
> Whereabouts in Scotland will you be going?


We are staying in Edinburgh at the Caledonian, adjacent to Edinburgh Castle. I've never been to Scotland so I am very excited for this part! I wish we could get out further! I also wish we had time to go to Ireland, Bath, the Cotswolds, Bristol, Brighton....the list keeps going. I have to remind myself that this is his first trip and I can't fit it all in.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

It depends where you are in London, for knitting shop advice - more info?
Borough Market, near London Bridge Station, London is a great weekend trip - street sellers with lovely food, including tastings. You could take in a stroll along the Thames the same day - head towards The Globe Theatre (Shakespeare) or the opposite direction towards Tower Bridge - both very picturesque! Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

You could drive from Bath to Land's End and back in a day but at 160 miles (about 320 miles round trip) and only half of it on the motorway I wouldn't recommend it!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

That's kind of what I was afraid of. Back to trip planning. We've been to John O' Groats and would be fun to go to Land's End, but I'd also like to go to Tintagel. Hmmmmmm. Anyone been to either have any recommendations, priorities, suggestions???


----------



## frogzone (Nov 5, 2012)

There used to be a mill shop at St Andrews near the golf course. They use to sell fleeces, cloth, kilts, sweaters and Yarn, usually on the cone and 4ply was the heaviest weight but it was fantastic wool.... I still have some left from about 25 years ago!
Even if the mill shop is no longer there. St Andrews is a beautiful place and the beach is spectacular. It's not too far from Edinburgh and with a visit if you can fit it in.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

London - aah! We've lived here for years and years and still seeing new sites! 
Yarn stores: would suggest John Lewis, Liberty's, another member mentioned the store at Waterloo which I have heard great things about. Also some museums occasionally have yarn.
Tourist info:
If you have time do take a river trip from Westminster Pier (next to Big Ben & Houses of Parliament)down to either Richmond or Hampton Court (and Hampton Court Palace). It takes about 2.5 hours depending on tides as the Thames is tidal to Teddington Lock. 
We did this trip last summer and it was wonderful - Richmond is on the tube and train and Hampton Court train station is right next to the bridge/palace. Time about 35 mins back to town.
Please send me a PM if you would like more info re other "must visit/see" etc. I'm sure other London/UK members will have loads of ideas too.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Spitalfields market near Liverpool Street Station London. 
Greenwich market Greenwich London.
Camden Town Market North London
Covent Garden Market.
This is a good site to look through

http://www.visitlondon.com/things-to-do/activities/shopping/market/londons-top-markets


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

We plan to take a water taxi,or whatever they are called from downtown to the Convention Center where our convention is. A trip on the river is DEFINITELY on my "I want to do" list. Thank you for this trip idea. Keep 'em coming. We want to go to the Harry Potter studio exhibit, and I will be spending a day at the British Museum. No other specific plans for London yet - we have 4 days before we move on the the convention. I think there is some sort of open air market out somewhere in the East End? Is this within walking distance of the Convention Center? It's hard to tell from maps sometimes.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

What part of Cardiff do your friends live. I am an old Cardiffian, will be going over Aug/Sept for my yearly visit to family


----------



## SpangleB (Jan 4, 2013)

The British Museum is wonderful - make sure you get to see the Reading Room. Plus they have a Viking exhibition on at the moment. The Museum of London is also well worth a visit as is the V&A.

A walk along the Embankment is great if the weather is OK always something going on there.

If anyone is visiting Bristol there is a good wool shop called "Get Knitted" who have some beautiful wools


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Sadly the Viking exhibit is going away before we get there. We do Viking living history, own a 22 foot-long Viking ship and crew a 40' one down in Maryland.

Thank you for the other suggestions. Keep 'm coming.

I do have one question. It sounds as if yarn prices are a lot more expensive in GB than the US. Are there any particularly and special British yarns I should look for?


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

Wish you were going to Leeds. There is a wonderful little shop in the market there in the center of town next to the Corn Exchange, and in Armley, just outside Leeds there is a shop my mom used to take me to when I was a little girl (I'm almost 70 now). It's called The Wool Shop I believe. I still go there when I go "home." It's owned by different people now of course. It's small but has a wonderful array of yarns.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you for info. We're not going so far north as Leeds this trip, but I am bookmarking all these suggestions for future trips.


----------



## Keirsten11 (Aug 12, 2013)

sdftrace said:


> London - aah! We've lived here for years and years and still seeing new sites!
> Yarn stores: would suggest John Lewis, Liberty's, another member mentioned the store at Waterloo which I have heard great things about. Also some museums occasionally have yarn.
> Tourist info:
> If you have time do take a river trip from Westminster Pier (next to Big Ben & Houses of Parliament)down to either Richmond or Hampton Court (and Hampton Court Palace). It takes about 2.5 hours depending on tides as the Thames is tidal to Teddington Lock.
> ...


Thanks for this! I never thought museums would have yarn! How wonderful!


----------



## Keirsten11 (Aug 12, 2013)

roseknit said:


> What part of Cardiff do your friends live. I am an old Cardiffian, will be going over Aug/Sept for my yearly visit to family


I don't know exactly where they live. I just know it is a few miles from the Cardiff Bay station. My DH is VERY excited about Cardiff because he is a HUGE Doctor Who fan. He will be like a kid in a candy shop.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Keirsten11 said:


> Thanks for this! I never thought museums would have yarn! How wonderful!


I've learned to check out all the museum shops - very occasionally I've seen yarn, so it's worth a try.


----------



## SpangleB (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes wool can be expensive in this country (the term wool in the UK is used for everything even acrylic)and although Red Heart has come over here we still don't have the huge range of fibre's & colours available to you in the US. 

I recently bought 2 small skeins of baby Llama which worked out at around $25 (and there's not even 180m)but it was sooo soft I couldn't resist!


----------



## judymoles (Jun 10, 2011)

Liberty is a must if you are in London, but it is very expensive, so plan to window shop. The yarn and fabric is amazing!!


----------



## jentonic (Jul 24, 2011)

Rather a long way from Bath to Lands End but you could stop the night in Plymouth. Lovely city especially the Hoe and Barbican and it is also where the Pilgrim Fathers sailed to America. There is a wonderful Hobbycraft shop with a great selection of wool. Hope you enjoy your trip where ever it takes you. Jen x


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you! Now to convince the rest of my party to give up a night in Bath....


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Keirsten11 said:


> We are staying in Edinburgh at the Caledonian, adjacent to Edinburgh Castle. I've never been to Scotland so I am very excited for this part! I wish we could get out further! I also wish we had time to go to Ireland, Bath, the Cotswolds, Bristol, Brighton....the list keeps going. I have to remind myself that this is his first trip and I can't fit it all in.


I loved Edinburgh. Be sure to go to the Princes St. park.


----------



## Bluebird Knitter (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello, if you are in Cardiff, then Calon Yarns is a great little yarn shop to visit - it's near Victoria Park on Cowbridge Road, Monday & Friday mornings are Knit Club mornings, you'll find the sofas full of friendly knitters & crocheters!


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

There is a John Lewis in the centre of Cardiff


----------

